# Granite Peak Bans Snowboarders



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

My "home hill" shows up in Transworld mag and it's for this BS! Pretty Sad. Central Wisconsin.
Granite Peak Ski Area Bans Snowboarders From “Skier Only” Terrain


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

yup, this has been discussed, two steps forward and one step back

wisconsin, cheese, a 100 yard run of cheese, im not trying to be an ass, but that would be some sweet carving


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, really? I guess then three terrain parks should be snowboarders only...

Pretty lame. :thumbsdown:

Vote with your dollars folks. If you haven't bought a pass, don't get one there. Go somewhere else. If you already owned a season pass, do everything in you power to not spend a dime at their cafeteria's shops whatever else they own and make money off of. Let them know it too.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Best thing to do is to let them know. I agree. I hope it hits their profits hard just to show them how riders feel about this.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Im from Michigan and maybe its different in other states in the mid west but it seems like its about 50/50 skiers to snowboarders wherever ive been around there. I dont know how a place can afford to take that kind of hit? Anyone wanna try and explain the economics behind this? I know Taos here in NM opened to snowboarders in 08 and im sure their income soared....bad call wisconsin.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think you meant snowboarders...


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I think you meant snowboarders...


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

The only thing that Wisconsin has is some snow, cheese, and the fact that That 70's Show is based there. Not much else...

Not like people don't have other resorts to go to, whom would be more than happy to receive more snowboarders.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

so if snowboarders are banned from 3 of 75 runs, then i would assume that skiers will be banned from 72 of 75 runs.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Perhaps someday snowboarders will have their redemption with a boarders only mountain .


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG stop bitching. Its 3 trails on the entire mountain!!! And if your all going to sit back and play stupid about what goes on when skiers and boarders are congested together, your an idiot. Boarders ride faster and on different paths then skiers. I dont have a problem with this at all. If anything, I think its better. Maybe the skiers will be more out of my way. Better this then having to anticipate which wide sweep theyre going to be on and potentially run through them.

I just love how dramatic the title was to this thread "... BANS SNOWBOARDERS" They made 3 runs ski specific. Put a tampon in and stop crying about it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

wow BEC61408, way to support the sport. Take it you've never been to Granite Peak. The original three trails that they wanted to ban lead to 3 other lower runs and three separate tree skiing areas. It would leave only one run open on the entire east side that runs right under the lift which is a straight down run with one half side filled with moguls for skiiers. So even though they say 3 runs, it shuts down access to the east side of the hill for snowboarders. The east side is far less crowded on weekends, much warmer because it is out of the wind because of the terrain and trees. The hill is kind of divided into east side, central, and west. The west is closed after 4 leaving only the east and central part open during the day. Take a way our east side and you have limited choice for night riding. It sucks. Now more recently I've since heard locally now that it might just be one run on the east and one on the west. Although not fair, I could live with that. No big deal.


----------

